# Rainx or similar on inside glass of tanks or rocks?



## Ddrizzle (Jan 30, 2019)

Ok bear with me. I know this sounds absurd but has anyone ever looked into coating their interior tank glass, rocks etc with rainx or that spray coating that protects clothes?

I'm wondering if it would help to prevent ugliness that comes with certain algae breakouts, limiting the damage.

I imagine there are two issues with this:
1. The coating is toxic to fish or plants
2. The coating wears off fast.

I'm NOT here to discuss parameters or how to prevent algae. I realize that is ideal.


----------



## tater12 (Mar 8, 2019)

There’s also ceramic coating that they use to apply to car glass I believe, would be interesting to see if someone has ever done it.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

I wouldn't do it simply because those things are chemicals and besides the algae would just eat through any coating....lol


----------



## Ddrizzle (Jan 30, 2019)

Well the point would be preventing the algae spores to latch onto anything in the first place.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Leeatl said:


> I wouldn't do it simply because those things are chemicals



What about the dihydrogen monoxide you poured in your tank?


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Umm, interesting thought, it would be the cat's meow if one could develop a product that would prevent algae from growing on glass. RainX on the outside would be nice, easy cleanup, and no water spots


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Interesting theory but I can't help think that if algae spores can adhere to clean glass they'll latch onto anything, including whatever (non-toxic)coating. Or if certain coatings would reflect light in a way to encourage algae. I do like the idea though



Bandit1200 said:


> What about the dihydrogen monoxide you poured in your tank?


Are you crazy?! That stuff's been know to kill people!


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

> Well the point would be preventing the algae spores to latch onto anything in the first place.


It wouldn't be a permanent fix and it would have to be reapplied frequently. Also it would prevent minerals from building up on the glass. And if a mineral layer does form the algae will start to grow on the minerals.


----------



## sazure (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry but I am sometimes simply stunned at some of the questions AND answers. Back to Aquarium Basics 101. Here is a link to the MSDS of this product. Also a link to OSHA, Note the chemicals in it which would be highly toxic to both fish and plants. (decades of aquarium fish keeping, legal and medical research background and biology and preVet/Oceanography, chemistry and chemistry of arts).

Such products, window and other cleaners should never be used around fish tanks as well. The air intank supply allows it as a gas to be taken up by the water. Great books on Basics is the Dr. Innes books (from 30's, 40's and steller) 

OSHA Regulatory Status
https://www.rainx.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Rain-X-Original-Glass-Treatment.pdf

- Toxic to aquatic life with long lasting effects
- This chemical is considered hazardous by the 2012 OSHA Hazard Communication Standard (29 CFR 1910.1200)

https://www.rainx.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Rain-X-Original-Glass-Treatment.pdf

_____________________________________________________________________________________________
11890 
- 
Rain-X Original Glass Treatment
Revision Date 
09-Apr-2015
Precautionary Statements - Prevention
Obtain special instructions before use
Do not handle until all safety precautions have been read and understood
Use personal protective equipment as required
Wash face, hands and any exposed skin thoroughly after handling
Wear eye/face protection
Avoid breathing dust/fume/gas/mist/vapors/spray
Use only outdoors or in a well-ventilated area
Precautionary Statements - Response
IF exposed or concerned: Get medical advice/attention
IF SWALLOWED: Rinse mouth. DO NO induce vomiting
IF SKIN irritation occurs: rinse thoroughly and get medical advice
IF IN EYES: Rinse cautiously with water for several minutes. Remove contact lenses, if present and easy to do. Continue rinsing
If eye irritation persists: Get medical advice/attention
IF INHALED: Remove victim to fresh air and keep at rest in a position comfortable for breathing
Precautionary Statements - Storage
Store locked up
Store in a well-ventilated place. Keep container tightly closed
Keep out of reach of children
Precautionary Statements - Disposal
Dispose of contents/container to an approved waste disposal plant
Hazards not otherwise classified (HNOC) 

Other Information 

3. COMPOSITION/INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS

ETHANOL
ACETONE
ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL
Sulfuric acid

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rain-X

Bump: It would not matter both fish and plants would be dead - highly toxic to both.

Bump: Such a highly toxic product could be "up taken" by the air supply and enter the aquarium having the same highly deleterious effects - it is a highly toxic product. Clean glass with newspaper and lemon or hydrogen peroxide. And "elbow" grease.

I found the product and company that made a superb product. They deal with larger situations but they allowed me to buy a small amount. My water was so clear that when I sold my many aquariums when leaving NYC people asked if there was water in them. 

Anyway, I saved the information on a backup driver. Superb product - little "bio bugs" that balance the water chemistry and as I stated helps with algae and other issues.

Note: I did not drain my aquariums as they suggest (up to 100 gallons) as for the most part they were balanced and doing so would create it's own problems. I did a partial (which I did 1/4 each week and slowly dribbled in pre filtered heated water) then added the solution of "bugs" (one does not apply them directly to the water). Amazing product. (but never replaces the basics).

Bio-Future, Biodigesters, a non-chemical alternative for aquarium cleaner, biological aquarium cleaner.

Bio-Future, algae removal, pond scum elimination in waterscapes, ponds, fountains and water features of all kinds


Aquariums are lovely little bits of heaven that have been proven to lower your blood pressure and heart rate; some claim they extend your life.

Anyone who owns an aquarium, salt or fresh water knows that constant care and maintenance is the key an appealing waterscape and happy healthy fish. Now there is a way to obtain these results without the constant cleaning.

Biodigesters are the answer

Biodigesters been specially designed to inhibit algae growth in aquariums by removing its food sources. Biodigesters (affectionately referred to as “bugs”) are a combination of all natural bacteria, lab grade purified enzymes with micro and macro nutrients. Biodigesters bacteria and enzymes are targeted to the food sources available in your aquariums water. Biodigesters can successfully attack, degrade, and liquefy fecal mass, undigested food, and other organics that contribute to a build-up of ammonia and bottom solids within the aquarium. Biodigesters condition the marine environments ecology, close to natures own.

Biodigesters microbes are reliable scavengers that thrive on organic mass (waste). As supplied they are in suspended animation (micro-encapsulated) but are revived when added to the tank. Shortly thereafter, they begin to digest excreta, excess food, oxidize ammonia, reduce nitrites, nitrates, and other N-Compounds and reduce odors.

Biodigesters proprietary blend of all natural bio-cultures and enzymes have been selected for their ability to effectively digest/degrade extremely heavy concentrations of organic mass within an aquatic system. Reducing those hostile factors that have been determined to be detrimental to the health and life cycle of both fin and shell fish.

Application and Dosing Rates

Biodigesters dry formula is used for seed dosing (initial propagation) and maintenance.

Seed Dose:
1 tsp. per 300 gallons

Maintenance:
1/4 tsp. per 300 gallons each week

You simply mix the product into warm (not hot) water and evenly introduce it around the aquarium.

What to Expect After Application

2 to 4 days there will be a reduction in nitrogen and phosphorus levels.
3 to 4 days there will be a reduction in odors.
8 to 10 days there should be a visible improvement in clarity and water quality.

Addition Benefits of Biodigesters

1. Eliminate odors by digesting the organic bottom solids and the naturally occurring bacteria that produce odors.
2. Decrease oxygen requirements for oxidation of organic matter within the water column, thus increasing available oxygen for fish.
3. Reduce bottom solids by converting organic matter to carbon dioxide and water.
4. Eliminates glass and bottom scum by digesting algae’s primary food source (nitrogen and phosphorus). As the algae dies from lack of food and is digested by the Biodigesters.
5. Improves water clarity and quality by digesting suspended organics in the water column.
6. Biodigesters, which do extend the life of a filtration system, mean lower maintenance costs and more effective optimization of water conditions.

Special Notes

For the best performance of Biodigesters, drain and clean the aquarium prior to treating. This makes it easier and faster for the microorganisms to establish control of your system. Do not use protein skimming devices when using Biodigesters.

Packaging is in 8 oz. Jars, 1 pound Jars and 20 lb. kegs. (Liquid by quote only)


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

Leeatl said:


> I wouldn't do it simply because those things are chemicals and besides the algae would just eat through any coating....lol


Everything is a chemical. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Ok,ok, I edit my original post....they are dangerous,hazardous, chemicals that I would not put in my tanks...check out the MSDS on Rain-X . Bunch of wise guys.....:laugh2:


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

Leeatl said:


> Ok,ok, I edit my original post....they are dangerous,hazardous, chemicals that I would not put in my tanks...check out the MSDS on Rain-X . Bunch of wise guys.....:laugh2:


I'm a chemist, I had to. While I'd never add any of those things to my aquarium, there is nothing terribly hazardous there, especially in small quantities.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

This actually gave me an interesting idea - I love the look of my seiryu stone, I don't like that it leaches. I'd never considered coating it in anything...
Concrete epoxy! It's used to seal concrete fish tanks. I doubt it would prevent algae on your rocks, but should seal them from leaching, for a while anyhow! I may have to give this a go.


----------



## szwamp (Feb 23, 2019)

Stick with the "ideal" way of dealing with algae, no need to discuss. 

Putting Rain X on the inside of your glass is ridiculous, end of story.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, now that somebody told us that it is ridiculous, i want to try it. 

Honestly, coming at this as a materials chemist, an anti-fouling coating on silica glass doesn't seem like a terribly high hurdle from a technical perspective. If applied to an empty tank and allowed to dry/cure completely, toxicity of anything on the SDS and OSHA documents shouldn't be a concern. Looking at the formulation in the patent (United States Patent: 7344783), my biggest concern would be the quaternary ammonium compounds. If I were going to do this experiment (I'm not for a few reasons), I would apply to the dry glass, allow to cure, then fill the tank, allow the water to sit for a day, then completely drain to try to leach out the quat. I'd probably repeat the fill/drain cycle to a total of 5 cycles. Things left to consider would be the durability of the coating. One would obviously not want to have to completely empty an aquarium to reapply at any interval to avoid algae growth since this would likely be the most effort intensive way of controlling algae on your glass. Another thing to consider is that it could end up not looking very good. It is easy to imagine that a hydrophobic coating would increase things like bubbles on the glass, or even the appearance of organic films that are usually formed on the surface of the water.

To be clear, this is a hypothetical thought experiment exercise and I would not recommend anyone actually try this. Especially since determining whether the final coating is fish-safe would mean live animal testing. While such testing is often needed for development, since this application seems to provide no practical benefit it would be difficult to argue that such testing would meet an ethical standard.

[/nerding out]


----------

